# Bau eines Schwimmteiches



## Betti Greth (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo, erst mal stell ich mich kurz vor. Mein Name ist Betti. Wir wohnen im Raum Ansbach ( Mittelfranken ) und sind auf der Suche nach jemanden der hier in der Nähe einen Schwimmteich hat, den wir uns mal anschauen dürfen. 
Wir haben in unserem Garten einen leeren Zierfischteich. Die ungefähren Maße: Lang ca 12m. Breit ca 4m. Tiefe zwischen 2,20 und 1,20. Volumen ca 50000 Liter Wasser. Mein Schwiegervater hatte bis vor kurzem seine Kois da drinnen. Da er es körperlich nicht mehr schafft sich um die Fische und den Teich zu kümmern hat er alles verkauft. Jetzt sind wir am überlegen, wie sich am kostengünstigsten ein Schwimmteich daraus machen lässt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Anregungen und Tipps für uns.


----------



## Zacky (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen.

Ein paar Bilder der bestehenden Anlage sind immer hilfreich und werden auch so sehr gerne angeschaut.

Wenn es vorher ein Koiteich gewesen ist, sollte es doch kein Problem sein, diesen Teich einfach wieder zu reaktivieren. Halt nur ohne Fische! Gab es Technik am Teich und ist diese noch vorhanden? Wenn nein (da vermutlich alles verkauft ), gibt es am Teich noch Anschlüsse - also Ab & Rückläufe? Wenn ja, was für Anschlüsse sind vorhanden und vor allem wo? Folie drin oder kommt die neu?

Wollt ihr etwas am Teichbecken umbauen? Pflanzzonen, Filtergraben, Ufergraben?


----------



## Betti Greth (12. Juli 2016)

Hallo Zacky,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ja Technik ist alles verkauft. Das wäre auch nicht das Problem. Ich mach mir Gedanken um eine Regenerationszone , die aber platztechnisch  auch gemacht werden könnte.  Folie ist noch drinnen aber ca 15 Jahre alt . Meine Bedenken: kann man da noch mal anschweißen wegen der Zone. Ich werde die Tage mal n paar Bilder machen, damit man mal sieht wie alles beschaffen ist.


----------



## Zacky (12. Juli 2016)

Hi Betti.

Eine Regenerationszone kann man direkt im Teich integrieren oder aber auch separat als eigenständiges Filtrationsbecken daneben bauen. Wenn ihr eine solche Zone direkt im Teich integrieren wollt, bedarf es hierzu sicherlich ein paar Umbau-/Abrissarbeiten, um eine direkte Verbindung herzustellen. Dann muss aber auch neue Folie rein. Anschweißen wird schwierig und wird kaum ein Folienbauer machen wollen, denn 15 Jahre ist schon alt. Ist es denn PVC-, EPDM- oder PE-Folie

Eine Regenerationszone ausgelagert vom Teich ist ja eigentlich auch möglich, denn hier müsste man nur ein paar Verbindungen durch entsprechende Verrohrung herstellen.

Ich denke, dass geht schon alles irgendwie. Wir sind auf die Bilder gespannt und dann wird es bestimmt auch viele gute Tipps, Meinungen und Antworten von den vielen Usern hier hageln.


----------



## Betti Greth (12. Juli 2016)

Ja ich denke ohne Bilder ist es schwierig was zu sagen. Ich denke auch das die Folie raus muss ...wenn schon denn schon. Würde schon gerne die Regenarationszone integrieren. Also danke noch mal für die schnelle Antwort und morgen hagelts Bilder


----------



## Betti Greth (13. Juli 2016)

So nun die versprochenen Bilder. Ich denke das man da schon etwas machen kann. In dem "Streugutbehälter" war wohl der Filter. Meine Fragen wär dann noch, was brauche ich an Technik (wie gesagt ich fange erst an mich mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen) Ich würde die Regenerationzone rechts (wo die Gartenbank) steht planen. Die schmale Stelle unter der Brücke verbreitern und etwas tiefer machen. Da kann man grag so durchwaten, ist an durchschwimmen nicht zu denken. So ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps geben wie ihr das machen würdet?


----------



## Betti Greth (13. Juli 2016)




----------



## Rhabanus (13. Juli 2016)

Moin Betti,
herzlich willkommen hier!
Die Gesamtanlage ist stimmig, find ich. Grundriss wie eine "Acht" (8), an der engsten Stelle die Brücke, fein.
Meine Ideen: Du könntest an den Bauchen der "Acht" die Regenerationsflächen anschließen lassen. Alte Folie lokal entfernen, und wieder etwas runter gehen, auf ~ -30cm. Da dann die Pflanzen rein.
Auf jeden Fall brauchst du einen soliden Ein-/ und Ausstieg, Treppe, Leiter oder so.
Auch ist die Brücke denke ich kurz überm Wasserspiegel. Wenn du keine gewölbte nimmst, könntest du die bestehende vielleicht etwas höher positionieren?! So kommst du ohne Tauchen durch.
Und Technik? - Ein weites Feld! Schwerkraft? Bachlauf? Luftheber? Grobfilter? .... da kommen sicher noch viele weitere Stimmen...
Alles Gute
Michael


----------



## Betti Greth (13. Juli 2016)

Das mit der Regenerationsfläche an den Seiten ist ne gute Idee.Die Brücke kommt e weg weil total kaputt. Ich denke das Thema Folie... wird wohl ne komplett neue werden weil die die drin ist älter wie 15 Jahre eher 20. Filter... keine Ahnung. Bachlauf wäre ja da aber das steht wohl noch auf einem anderen Blatt...sind wir noch am DENKEN
Danke Michael


----------



## Zacky (13. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen.

Michael hatte schon die gute Idee mit den Regenerationszonen. Das wäre auch mein Vorschlag, denn das ist sicherlich der einfachste Weg und lässt sich auch ohne viel Bauarbeiten realisieren. Eine neue Folie wird dann eh' Pflicht und nach Möglichkeit würde ich diese auch faltenfrei einlegen lassen. Die alte Folie scheint auch faltenfrei verlegt worden zu sein.

Das Teichprofil würde ich eigentlich so lassen, wenn es Euch denn in der Breite und Länge so passt. In die beiden Teilbereiche der "Acht" würde ich vorsorglich in die __ Senke je einen Bodenablauf einbauen, über den ihr später ggf. auf Schwerkraftbasis das Wasser in den Filter ziehen könnt. Auch wenn es evtl. ganz ohne Technik geht, es geht mit etwas Technik manchmal einfacher. Und, was vorbereitet ist, kann man später leichter nutzen - muss man aber nicht, nur später nachrüsten ist sehr aufwändig und kostspielig. Was ich auf jeden Fall einbauen würde, wäre ein Oberflächenskimmer.


----------



## Rhabanus (13. Juli 2016)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall ne Brücke wieder reinmachen. Meiner Meinung wirkt die Anlage mit ner Brücke erst richtig.
Über _eb*y-kl**nanz**g*_n habe ich dieses Jahr zwei davon günstig schießen können. Am besten gewölbt, neuer Anstrich und neue Beplankung - fertig!
Wenn euch die Kontur reicht, könnt ihr ja die neue Folie über der alten legen. Dann ist die alte Folie gleich Wurzelschutz für die neue.
Ggf. unter der Brücke noch lokal etwas Erde wegnehmen, so dass ihr auch durchschwimmen könnt...


----------



## Betti Greth (13. Juli 2016)

Morgen Zacky
Ja die Größe vom Teich soll schon so bleiben, sonst muss ich ja Eintritt verlangen. Wir würden den das ganze Jahr nutzen. Sauna .Jetzt bin ich auf jeden Fall schon viel weiter mit den Tipps von euch. Ich denke auf Technik verzichte ich nicht ganz. Ich weiß das der Teich im Sommer immer grün war. Lag vielleicht auch an der Überfürsorge meines Schwiegervaters. Die Fische da drinnen haben geleuchtet vor lauter Mittelchen.Super auf jeden Fall freu ich mich scho auf die Realisierung.
Und die Brücke sieht schon gut aus. Was ein Glück das ich n Handwerker hab der kriegt das auch wieder hin.


----------



## troll20 (13. Juli 2016)

Betti Greth schrieb:


> Ich weiß das der Teich im Sommer immer grün war.


Ich würde vermuten das lag an der fehlenden Kapilarsperre. Den so wie sich der Teichrand jetzt zeigt, läuft Regenwasser von der Wiese in den Teich. Da müsst ihr unbedingt vor der neuen Folie eine bessere Lösung finden.


----------



## Betti Greth (13. Juli 2016)

Hallo Rene,
wahrscheinlich auch. Denn bei Regen wurde das Wasser vom Hausdach direkt eingeleitet . Das passiert jetzt nicht mehr, denn das war das erste was wir entfernt haben.


----------



## jolantha (14. Juli 2016)

Betti Greth schrieb:


> Und die Brücke sieht schon gut aus. Was ein Glück das ich n Handwerker hab der kriegt das auch wieder hin.



Guuuut, sonst wäre ich gekommen, und hätte mir die Brücke abgeholt


----------



## Betti Greth (26. Juli 2016)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe da noch einmal ein paar Fragen zu unserem "Loch". Die Planung ist im vollem Gange. Wir überlegen in diesem Herbst den Schwimmteich noch anzulegen. Was meint Ihr? Oder doch warten bis zum Frühjahr?. Die Regenerationszone soll jetzt doch etwas größer ausfallen wie gedacht. Wir werden den flachen Teil ( auf den Bildern hinten und rechts vom Teich) und einen Bogen rechts neben dem Teich zur Regenerationzone umfunktionieren. Da  wo die Brücke ist kommt der Einstieg hin. Mir stellt sich immer noch die Frage nach dem __ Filtersystem. Skimmer ja? Bodenablauf notwendig? Alte Folie kommt raus. Wie groß oder besser welche Leistung muss die Pumpe haben. Fragen über Fragen. Ich hab schon so viel gelesen das ich immer unschlüssiger werde.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Juli 2016)

Betti Greth schrieb:


> . Ich hab schon so viel gelesen das ich immer unschlüssiger werde.


An diesem Punkt war ich auch schon. Manchmal hilft es das Ganze mal 1-2 Wochen völlig ruhen zu lassen und alle Infos zu reflektieren.

Vielleicht nochmal alles bisher gesammelten Randbedingungen auf einen Zettel schreiben und hier ins Forum. Damit man den Stand der Dinge hat. Und dann vll eine Art Flipchart machen was einem wichtig ist und dann kann man sich daran lang planen und gucken ob es ein gutes Gesamtpaket ergibt.


----------



## Rhabanus (26. Juli 2016)

Moin Betti,
im Herbst anfangen wäre ok, wenn ihr wisst, wie´s werden soll und das Projekt dann noch vorm Winter komplett durchziehen könnt.
Ich glaube, ihr habt da aber noch Punkte, die der Klärung bedürfen. Nehmt euch ruhig Zeit für diese Vorarbeit. Es lohnt sich.

Wir wollten selber im Spätsommer 2015 starten. Es war noch zu viel unklar. Wir haben die Notbremse gezogen, und in diesem Frühjahr gings dann richtig los. Den Winter brauchte ich, um mich mit der Materie noch besser vertraut machen zu können.

Schaut euch viele Teiche an!! Fragt den Besitzern Löcher in den Bauch. Schaut auf das Gesamterscheinungsbild. Nach 4....5 Teichen wird das Bild klarer, was ihr wollt, und was nicht.

Bzgl. Technik, Rohrquerschnitten, BAs, Skimmer, usw..... schau ruhig mal in meine Baudoku oder auch in die von tosa (`Umbau` wär´s ja bei euch auch).
(Es gibt natürlich noch viele andere sehr gute Dokus, ich erhebe keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. Man preist ja meist das an, was man selber hat oder kennt....)

LG Michael


----------



## Betti Greth (26. Juli 2016)

Danke für Eure Antworten, na ja mal schauen da hilft halt nur lesen lesen lesen...aber wie es halt so ist man kann es nicht erwarten


----------



## Küstensegler (26. Juli 2016)

Hallo Betti,

ich kann da Michael nur zustimmen.
Wenn ich zurückdenke an den Anfang unseres Projekts, bin ich froh dass wir nicht
sofort loslegen konnten.
Da wäre so einiges suboptimal verlaufen.
Was ich persönlich immer so wieder machen würde ist:

Folie vermörteln
Bodenablauf
Skimmer
Schwerkraftsystem mit Luftheber
Über Details kann man streiten, aber die Basis wäre für mich die angegebenen Punkte.
Was natürlich auf keinen Fall ein Dogma für alle sein sollte.
Schau dir auch mal meine Doku an und vor allem auch den Diskussionsthread.

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## troll20 (26. Juli 2016)

Der Umbau von @Zacky  zu finden unter https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/koi-schwimmteich-zackys-umbau-ein-letztes-mal.44238/ ist eventuell auch interessant


----------



## Betti Greth (27. Juli 2016)

Morgen Küstensegler,
gestern habe ich mich erst mal an den Abbau der maroden Brücke gemacht. Jetzt wird der Kies vom Rand weggeschafft. Dann schaun wir mal wie weit die Folie geht(vor allem untern Bachlauf links vom Teich). Wegen der Technik werden wir wohl mal in den Fachhandel müssen, zwecks Verlegung, Beratung weil wie gesagt ich habe keinen blassen Schimmer welche Pumpe bzw. Leistung Rohre u.s.w. Aber es wird scho werden. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Juli 2016)

Betti Greth schrieb:


> Wegen der Technik werden wir wohl mal in den Fachhandel müssen



Wollt ihr das wirklich nicht selber machen? 
Ich bin Skeptiker was "Fachhandel" angeht.
Die sind meistens genauso Fachidioten wie ich selber, wenn ich mich ein wenig mit der Materie auseinander setze.
Teichbau können sowieso nur die wenigsten Unternehmen richtig.
KG Rohre, oder andere lassen sich doch meist einfach stecken und kürzen.
Pumpen bekommst du hier auch im Forum empfohlen.

Wenn ihr es natürlich lieber machen lassen wollt, ist das ok.
Ich bin aber fest überzeugt, das man an diesem Punkt Unsummen an Geld einsparen kann.
Außer natürlich es spielt keine große Rolle; solls ja auch geben.


----------



## ThorstenC (27. Juli 2016)

Ich teile die Skepsis bezüglich "Fachhandel", weil dieser Begriff ist nicht geschützt- genau wie Teichkonstrukteur oder Teichbau....
Da kann es Teichanfängern sehr schwer fallen die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen...
Insbesondere bei "Schwimmteichen" haben sich einige große "Teichbaufirmen" oder Franchise-Systeme nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert....

Auch wenn es schlimm klingt:
Die Form und Ausmaße des alten Teiches werden Eurem Anspruch an einen Schwimmteich nicht gerecht werden.
Da hilft vermutlich nur kompletter Neubau.
In der Mitte eine Schwimmzone mit vernünftiger Treppe in das Wasser und Außen rum die flachen Regenerationszonen mit viel Unterwasserpflanzen.
So ein wenig Technik kann man zumindest als komplette Schwerkraftfilteranlage vorbereiten....also keine Pumpen direkt im Wasser!!

2 BA und 1 Skimmer in Schwerkraft in KG110 Verrohrung sind von der danach benötigten Filteranlage noch finanziell beherschbar.
Bei mehr Absaugpunkten muß das auch die Filteranlage und die Pumpleistung schaffen...
Rechnet einfach ganz grob pro Ansaugpunkt mit 10m³/h Pumpleistung bei KG110 Saugleitungen.

Das wird dann auch von den Unterhaltskosten (Pumpen) ein Thema, was sich durch einen Luftheber als Pumpe relativ entspannt betrachten lässt.

Dabei wird die alte Folie auch nicht mehr so recht passen, bzw. ein Anstückeln wird unrentabel.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Juli 2016)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Auch wenn es schlimm klingt:
> Die Form und Ausmaße des alten Teiches werden Eurem Anspruch an einen Schwimmteich nicht gerecht werden.



Thorsten hat es jetzt gesagt, aber das denke ich schon die ganze Zeit. Die Form und das was bisher da ist, finde ich auch ungünstig.
Man kann sich irgendwas hinbasteln, aber das ist dann irgendwie...naja halt.

Aber Ihr habt schon ein großes Loch im Garten, damit ist viel gewonnen.
Man muss nur etwas nachmodellieren und umformen, neue Folie+Technik und es wird echt schön.

Ich finde man sollte einfach mal seiner Kreativität freien Lauf lassen und mal aufmalen/zeichnen was man gerne hätte.
Von mir aus die Form, ne Insel, die Brücke, Pflanzen am Rand...dann guckt man mal was man aus dem alten machen kann.


----------



## Betti Greth (27. Juli 2016)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
gedacht ist den Rand komplett zu entfernen und neu modelieren. Rechts eine Regenerationszone auslaufend also ca 3m bis zur jetzigen Brücke. Ich denke das sollte genügen. Ummodeliert wird auch, das habe ich schon im Kopf. Es wird auf jeden Fall breiter und etwas tiefer. Folie neu ist e klar die alte hats hinter sich.


----------

